# Cost of Living up



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

And so the theft from workers and savers continues.It will hit 7% before they raise rates I reckon. :doublesho

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-15344297


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thing is it's gas and electric thats the main factor. Putting up interest rates is not going to have any effect on it.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

My Local Government pension is now linked to CPI but until recently it was linked to RPI.
So that's a hefty pay rise for my misses next April.
*This is going to cost the government a fortune.
*
I believe the State pension is linked to CPI.

Given the current govt deficit, I weonder how they'll raise the funds to pay for these rises? Could it involve an IR hike or two??


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I doubt you'll see a rate rise before 2013 or serious civil unrest (which ever comes first)

Life sucks at the moment for rising costs of living etc, but we made it this way. so we have to either grin and bear it or find a way out of it..... together


----------

